# The Mask



## Norwegian Wood (Jan 12, 2010)

HI everybody. I have been thinking about this consept for a while, a integrated handslap prevention. Full ergo, fits like a glove. It`s so freezing cold outside I havent had a chance to try it out yet, but I have a good feeling.....


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Now that looks great, i love it.







I don't think you can beat a nice piece of natural wood, beautiful











Norwegian Wood said:


> HI everybody. I have been thinking about this consept for a while, a integrated handslap prevention. Full ergo, fits like a glove. It`s so freezing cold outside I havent had a chance to try it out yet, but I have a good feeling.....


----------



## geckko (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi

wow that s an AWESOME fork

Respect


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Love it! Very cool design!


----------



## Gandolphin (Jun 28, 2010)

Now that's ergonomic!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's a work of art!!!

*TOP JOB!!!!*


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

Too pretty to shoot! I love that wood!


----------



## jephroux (Dec 21, 2009)

how cool is that
waaaaaay cool


----------



## Norwegian Wood (Jan 12, 2010)

Thank you guys! It started out like this; I chopped down a tree in my garden, and noticed some nice pattern in the core of the first log, so I sawed out a plank about 6 cm. thick, with my chainsaw. I dont now the english name of the tree, but in latin it is; Sorbus Aucuparia. In Norway we call it Rogn.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow! That was lots of work for sure, great job.

Jörg


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Very neat looking!


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

Artistic work and concept.

The Moma will certainly be interested to expose your sculpture!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I can't beleive my eyes! Wow! -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks kinda like a heart







Alot of work for sure, well done sir!!


----------



## 919h (Aug 27, 2010)

Good idea !

True sculpture and nice result !










Xav


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

What a coincidence!

These are some masters I've been working on for Pete. The blue (to be named the T4) one has a very similar grip, though it uses my signature finger loop instead of your edge groove and it's symmetrical, so it can be used in either hand.


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

let me tell you this, my friend, I recently arrived in this forum, but I searched a lot about online slingshots ... and this model is definitely the best I've seen at this time, I mean that sincerely.

Congratulations.

you are a very skilled craftsman


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

That is so cool..its weird! Something about it I just can't place. I like to see the envelope pushed and this fork sure does that! I want to hear how it shoots! Nice job


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

Amazing, you'd think something as simple as a slingshot is static, yet i see evolution.

Glad to see these and looking forward to more artistry.


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

ööhm...amazing!


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Its a very cool design and the standard of craftsmanship is fantastic, and Dan what can I say they are some pretty amazing slingshots.
I can't wait to see them finished.
Martin


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Amazing!!! That looks like very organic almost like it was grown.


----------



## Norwegian Wood (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi, everybody and thank you all, for all the nice commennts! Dan; If you see a similarity to your own excellent work it is because your work is a part of this design. I copied your fork dimensions from the T1. I hope you dont mind. B.T.W. I got a nice surprise in my mailbox this morning, I didn`t know you knew the norwegian language. Thank you for the bands, and "Gledelig Jul" to you too!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Norwegian Wood said:


> Hi, everybody and thank you all, for all the nice commennts! Dan; If you see a similarity to your own excellent work it is because your work is a part of this design. I copied your fork dimensions from the T1. I hope you dont mind. B.T.W. I got a nice surprise in my mailbox this morning, I didn`t know you knew the norwegian language. Thank you for the bands, and "Gledelig Jul" to you too!










My google-fu is strong. Actually my best friend at school was Norwegian and I spent 5 years more or less exclusively making scandinavian knives as a hobby from 2006. BTW, did you like the reindeer?









Re the T1; I'm glad you liked it and that it has been an influence. Just about all slingshots are evolutionary in one way or another. My T4 evolved like this: My Desert Ironwood slingshot had forks based on the round coasters on my computer desk. The Shootist grew out of that with the same fork shape, but a sculpted ergo grip and lower forks. The T1 took The Shootist's grip and shape but developed the loop as a way of allowing the fingers to grip around the shaft yet have the shaft fill the palm. The T2 turned the T1 into a gangsta with a different elbow angle. The T3 was a development based on smitty's grip (with permission) with a high thrust centre on the forefinger knuckle and the T4 has the same ergonomics and thrust dynamics, but the less significant three lower fingers are raised in a Tiger's-Paw style, similar to Bill Hays' work. The curl around hoop and grip shape is very different to Bill's though. It wouldn't surprise me if your excellent new design is also influenced by Bill's and that we had a similar but independent thought process of sculpting the slingshot to provide ergonomic and distributed pressure distribution to the hand from thumb knuckle to forefinger, down the other finger knuckles with a full curl wrap around and some palm support. In my case, I was designing a slingshot to be cast in aluminium using a two-part conventional sand casting and so I sacrificed some middle palm support (which is not under much pressure) to allow a symmetrical cope and drag mould. Whereas, yours is made from wood, so you couldn't have such as fine structure as my lower finger grip but had no limitations of undercuts needing to be released from a rigid two part mould so you went with a deep groove. No doubt yours will prove to be as good or better a shooter than mine. Mine has one more advantage though; it is symmetrical on both sides down to a mm or so, so it can be re-tied and shot in either hand. I hope we can trade one day when Pete starts producing the T4.


----------



## ukslingshots (Nov 11, 2010)

Very very nice design indeed


----------

